# Frontline not working? Ticks still alive



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Pet Meds - Frontline Plus for Dogs and Cats | Flea and Tick Control - 1800PetMeds

Frontline kills ticks within 48 hrs not right away.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it is a dog tick. They fill with blood quick and then look like gray grapes. It does not take 2-3 days for them to get filled up. Mine get them a lot too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It does take 24-48 hours for Frontline to kill ticks, but if you don't feel comfortable with that, consider switching to something like Vectra 3D which not only kills ticks but also repels them.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Up here in Maine, Frontline was not protecting us this past summer. Ticks and fleas were HORRIBLE! I think that they are finally leaving us alone for the winter, but I used a lot of diatomaceous earth. A safe powder that you rub into the dogs coat. It work wonders for me.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am using Vectra since I don't think Frontline works. I have to say that a client of mine using diatomaceous earth for fleas on his cat actually had cats with flea bite anemia. I went to Vectra when my husband had two embedded ticks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am using Vectra since I don't think Frontline works. I have to say that a client of mine using diatomaceous earth for fleas on his cat actually had cats with flea bite anemia. I went to Vectra when my husband had two embedded ticks.


I couldn't pass this up, you put Vectra on your husband? lol


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very funny.. Although you never know....


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand Frontline doesn't kill kicks instantly, but since I believe some of them may have been there for 2-3 days, I don't think it's doing what it's suppose to. That's not to say, though, they weren't just there for a day and filled up quick, and Frontline wasn't given enough time to do its thing. Maybe I'll look into Vectra.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I have heard good things about Vectra. I haven't had any bad experiences with diatomaceous earth, in fact after applying it to Penny this summer after she had fleas, I started picking dead fleas off of her the next day. All though I do understand if your animal is allergic to fleas and/or you have a bad infestation, something all ready in their system with a big kick in it would be better.

Vectra works on humans? That is a new thing!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vectra, too*

My vet also switched the pets she treats to Vectra from Frontline. That's what we use for Maisie and had used for our other GRs. We haven't had any tick problems here in MD where there are lots of them.


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone used Advantix? When we got Finnegan we did get a new Vet office as well. This is one of the products they suggested. Finn seemed to tolerate it well, however, Maine had an awful flea season , so we did battle . Is vectra a liquid? Has anyone used Sentinel?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sentinel is HW prevention with flea "birth control" does not do ticks. We use Advantix with caution as it is toxic to cats. Vectra is a liquid just like the other topical products. I just started to use it in the Fall when the ticks got so bad. One of the techs I worked with used it all year...she said it is amazing the way it repels mosquitoes. She said they swarm around, but do not get on the skin. It also kills and repels fleas and ticks.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

None of the drop on the fur flee meds work on Jack we have to give him a pill called Comfortis the problem is it doesn't work for ticks but I've heard there's one that does I going to ask my vet when I run out of what I've got now


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Chewable garlic pills*

Look up Springtime it's a company that only sells. Natural products. Being that l would never use a product like Frontline my breeder suggested l try Chewable Garlic pills for ticks and fleas not to mention a natural antibiotic.

I live in a wooded area and the only thing that l will find from time to time is a baby tick crawling on top of her hair which l can take off with a tissue. And this is after running in the dense woods.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vectra and Mosquitos*

Unfortunately, we haven't had the experience that Vectra repels mosquitos. We had a very wet, warm fall with lots of mosquitos and they landed on Maisie who was on Vectra. I don't know if they bit her or not -- I was waving them away as much as I could.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> None of the drop on the fur flee meds work on Jack we have to give him a pill called Comfortis the problem is it doesn't work for ticks but I've heard there's one that does I going to ask my vet when I run out of what I've got now


I'm afraid there's no such miracle pill (I wish!). I use Trifexis (heartworm prevention plus comfortis) with a Scalibor collar for ticks.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

For the record, I switched JJ to Vectra the other day. I discussed Vectra and Frontline with some of the vet techs where I take JJ and they recommended Vectra, claiming that quite a few people have said Frontline didn't work on their dogs and that Vectra is what most of their clients use.


----------

